

Ask YC: good Internet Marketing forums? - rms

Does anyone here go to any forums with internet marketers? I'm about to sign up for Yahoo and MS ads and I want to make sure I sign up for the most free money. And I want to lurk and see what the bleeding edge of buying ads on the internet looks like.
======
rms
digitalpoint.com is mostly good enough... it at least got me a free $50 for MS
ads when I spend $5.

~~~
utnick
agreed, its a little shady, but there is some good info there

